# Baffle Creek - 26/01



## Pestman (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi CAV,
Fished baffle 2 weeks ago and got flathead, jack, whiting and crabs. I put the boat in at flat rock. all good kayaking around that area.
You can drive up the end of Rules beach and fish the estuaries. 4x4 needed
You can fish any of the 3 beaches in Deepwater national park. (Middle rock, flat rock and wreck rock) bit of a way to carry the kayaks down to the beach. but well worth the effort.
30 min drive to Seventeen seventy and fish the estuaries around there.
Not sure on Monduran as I haven't been there for a while is they have had all this rain. However a record Barra was caught there recently 23/12/2011.
http://www.news-mail.com.au/story/2010/ ... ord-catch/

Baffle is a great with plenty to do


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

yeah, must agree with the "flat rock" area of Baffle, the rock bar holds some nice fish with plenty of swirling eddies and deep holes to work over. Just be mindful of the Barra closed season, your not able to "target" them until Feb., any captures must be released unharmed.
Monduran is still very-very hard going (ever since the flood this time last year). That record Barra was taken in Dec 2010, 12 months before "the big spill".
Best bet is to watch the mangrove fringe for signs of feeding Jack anywhere throughout the Baffle system, while your flicking around for flat-chaps.


----------



## JoeAverage (Jan 10, 2012)

Hey mate, I grew up at Agnes and have done a bit of time in baffle and deep water. Anywhere the freshwater meets the salt will be firing. That may be past the mouth or just inside depending on the tide. Especially this time of year. Barra will be spawning with that rain and won't be in their usual spots, juveniles will be further upstream (lots of fun) and the big females will be either up there with them or right down at the mouth if they have finished spawning. Do the locals a favour


----------



## JoeAverage (Jan 10, 2012)

Hey mate, I grew up at Agnes and have done a bit of time in baffle and deep water. Anywhere the freshwater meets the salt will be firing. That may be past the mouth or just inside depending on the tide. Especially this time of year. Barra will be spawning with that rain and won't be in their usual spots, juveniles will be further upstream (lots of fun) and the big females will be either up there with them or right down at the mouth if they have finished spawning. Do the locals a favour and stop targeting barra after a few happy snaps with females. The baffle is a relatively small system and surprisingly good system.

If you aren't scared of a bit of surf, there would be plenty of pelagics off any of the headlands. Just keep an eye out for tigers. Bonito are normally as thick as thieves off the catwalk (1770 headland) this time of year.


----------



## JoeAverage (Jan 10, 2012)

Hey mate, I grew up at Agnes and have done a bit of time in baffle and deep water. Anywhere the freshwater meets the salt will be firing. That may be past the mouth or just inside depending on the tide. Especially this time of year. Barra will be spawning with that rain and won't be in their usual spots, juveniles will be further upstream (lots of fun) and the big females will be either up there with them or right down at the mouth if they have finished spawning. Do the locals a favour and stop targeting barra after a few happy snaps with females. The baffle is a relatively small system and surprisingly gets a fair bit of fishing pressure

If you aren't scared of a bit of surf, there would be plenty of pelagics off any of the headlands. Just keep an eye out for tigers. Bonito are normally as thick as thieves off the catwalk (1770 headland) this time of year. The old blokes used to swear that as soon as all the butterflies are spawning, the spaniards are on, so keep an eye out for that too.

I used to catch reef fish with frozen prawns off the end of some points around Agnes so you should be pretty right with a yak! Good luck, and I hope you enjoy the country around there.


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Hope you do well Cav, I'm heading up there next month for a week. 
It'll be my first time & i'm looking forward to it.

Cheers 
Killer.


----------



## Randell (Oct 12, 2010)

Do you see any crocs in Baffle Ck?
How far north do you have to go , for you to worry about crocs.
Thinking of moving north......
randell


----------



## JoeAverage (Jan 10, 2012)

Crocs aren't an issue in baffle mate, a few freshies around. I think they see the odd salty around tannum sands. But anywhere south of that is fairly safe. Moore park creek to toms creek 1770 are my old stomping grounds. All gods country, full of fish and safe from those nasty swamp dogs further north. It goes without saying that the reef fishing around those areas is pretty exceptional. Which means the beach, headland and estuary systems are often overlooked.

Good luck with that burley Cav, just keep any eye out for the Noah's it may attract. Some decent tigers around that area.


----------

